# What kind of a mommy am I?



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I almost forgot, today is Milo's birthday. Believe it or not he's three years old. We've weathered all the storms and here we are . . . both older and wiser. Even though it's raining cats and dogs, I'll have to run out to buy my birthday boy a new toy of his own and some other goodies.

Time certainly flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Milo!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday Milo!!: It is yourthird: Soon you will have your Mom trained right:grouphug: That is a biggg group hug for you:clap2: Bailey and Ruby are:cheer2: and they want to arty:arty:arty:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Won't he be happy with a new toy! Happy Bday Milo!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle: *Happy Birthday Milo!* :juggle:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Milo! Enjoy your special day


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Special birthday belly rubs from me and ear-lickies from Tori!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Milo!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Milo! Can't wait to see pics of you and your new toy! Hint, hint hoto:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Have a great day Milo, Happy Birthday!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday sweet boy! Tell mommy you would love a roll of toilet paper or paper towels too!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday pretty boy!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


>


Ditto, this is much cuter than our Happy birthday......


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::whoo: Happy Birthday Milo :whoo::whoo:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Milo!*


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Milo!!!

Can't wait to see pics of your fabulous birthday party!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*:whoo:HAPPY THIRD BIRTHDAY SWEET MILO ! *


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday from Milo to Milo!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy 3rd Birthday Milo!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Milo. Phew....glad Mom remembered. What's a birthday without presents?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Happy Bday Milo!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Milo Houdini!!! time to settle down and roam less now that you have a little sister to look after.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, MILO!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, little wanderer!  Hope you get spoiled today!


----------

